# Game #21: vs. Hawks 12/5 (Result: L, 75 - 80)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (14 - 6)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*




* vs. *









*Atlanta Hawks (13 - 6)*




















































*Mike Bibby | Joe Johnson | Marvin Williams | Josh Smith | Al Horford*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #21: vs. Hawks 12/5*

*Hawks-Mavericks Preview*


> The Atlanta Hawks and Dallas Mavericks are both off to fine starts a quarter of the way through the season, but they'll each have something significant to prove Saturday night. Both the Hawks and Mavericks look to bounce back from embarrassing losses when they meet in Dallas, where Atlanta has lost five straight and 10 of its last 11 games. Atlanta (13-6) won 11 of its first 13 games to jump ahead of defending Eastern Conference champion Orlando atop the Southeast Division, but its last six games have shown coach Mike Woodson's club still has plenty of room for improvement.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10476622/Hawks-Mavericks-Preview​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #21: vs. Hawks 12/5*

Where did our offense go?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #21: vs. Hawks 12/5*

And it isn't getting any easier. We have to play against the Suns and the Heat. This could easily turn into a 4 loss streak.


----------

